# Huron Clean-up, Fathers Day!



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Well heres the whole crew that showed today. Ypsifly, Riverrat, Brian S and myself.










Despite the lack of turnout we managed several truck loads and topped off one dumpster, the other is about 1/2 full.

This one speaks volumes










2 hours ago my truck looked like this, thankfully it all washed off.










With only 10 people on Saturday and 4 on Sunday, we managed about 30 cubic yards of junk! I would guess, about 10,000lbs worth. With 10 more people we would have collected much more, with the amount of ground and water to cover, we only scratched the surface. 

Some of the more interesting Items were, about 30 tires, A fridge, Stove, Dishwasher, and Water Heater (remodeling?). 2 complete subframes, 2 steering columns, a couple batteries, a floor pan, A/C compressor. A bed spring, Light post, 2 bicycles, some kind of heat exchanger (?). I'm sure some others will come to mind!

Thanks again to ONYX Waste, Recycle City, The Riverfront Restaurant and those who helped out. 

We'll be back!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hey Guys,
Looks like you did quite well for only 4 people today. I wish I could've come today but my mom had other plans for me. A day golfing with my dad, YUCK. It was fun though. I had a blast yesterday. Didn't know volunteering could be fun, lol. I just hope it stays the way we left it. Next time though, remind me to stay on the right side when approaching the I-75 exit going home. Getting lost in Detroit is not cool. I ended up relizing where I was when I entered grosse point, lol. If you ever set up another date, i'm in.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Thanks Dan, We know you were there in spirit today! Your help Saturday was great.

You bet there will be another, we learned some valuable lessons from this one, I'm confident next year will be even more productive!


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

this is a strange question to ask, or it seems strange to me at least, but i will ask it anyways.

Considering the stuff you pulled out of the river has big, i would guess they were good snags while in the river. So, question is, Did you find a ton of lures on these things or for the most part were they empty of lures?


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Jeremy, I'm guessing not many if any at all. The river is just beginning to see boat traffic in the last year or so. With the addition of a good boat launch two years ago and the internet promoting the river traffic is just starting. What these guys did to improve the fishery will only mean better fishing in the future.

Thanks for all the hard work fellas. I would have rather been with you guys (and my dad, riverrat1) but took care of some trash myself on the streets. Still got to go by and see dad later in the day and watch some of Jessy's baseball games while working so the day wasn't a complete bust. 

I know we haven't yet begun to get all the trash so I'll hopefully be able to make the next one. Thanks again for everyone's sacrifices and hard work.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

> _Originally posted by knockoff64 _
> *Thanks Dan, We know you were there in spirit today! Your help Saturday was great.
> 
> You bet there will be another, we learned some valuable lessons from this one, I'm confident next year will be even more productive! *


Cool, hopefully we will have a better turn out. Thanks for letting me float with ya ESOX. It was a blast. 

Jeremy, 
To answer your question, No, we didn't find any lure. I did see thousands hanging from electric wires and a few hanging from trees. 

I am def. interested in fishing that river. I need to get down there sometime.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I'm amazed that so few were able to do so much, but like Knockoff said, we have only scratched the surface. 

Thanks to all who volunteered their time and effort, the Huron is a cleaner river for it.

I would especially like to recognize Knockoff, who was the main player in the cleanup. He made sure we had dumpsters, and that they arrived as promised at the pick up sites. He also used his truck to not only haul trash and junk, but we used it to pull heavy items from the water.

This weekend was just the begining. We have already begun brainstorming ideas for next years effort so that we can get a better turnout and have a greater effect.

I am very proud of what we did this weekend.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Why wait til next year, how about the end of the summer?


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Thanks Chris, but you definitly did your share. In fact I am proud of and have the utmost respect for all those who participated, every bit helped.

Dan, have at it! LOL.

I'm not sure I'd survive 2 of those in a year! I'm still recovering in between working and chores. I had counted on next week to fill the freezer with Walleye, but now I'm informed I better get the quad ready! Walters calling too! LOL


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

A lot of work, but a lot of fun too. I'm sure glad I made the trip out there.

Looks like I wasn't very successful at avoiding some of the plant life on the banks of the river. I'm a itchin today! Now where did I put that Calamine lotion?


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

Damn that is a lot of junk. It is really sick that someone would throw their stove or fridge in the river. Im sorry I missed the cleanup. I think it is great what you guys did. I WILL make it next time you organize a cleanup. I dont fish the lower section much but it is still really cool to cleanup our hometown river. Again im sorry, and huge thanks for organizing and doing it.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Nice work, guys

Sorry about not attending. I was stuck at one of those "must be there graduation parties" (1 of 2) At least the next one is local.

John, did Channel 7 ever call you?


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Thanks guys for improving the image of the river, as well as that of the sportsmen.......Chris Did you get any media attention?

Neal


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Yes, John and Chris. Thanks for organizing the clean up. I might just hit the clinton and see if any of those sucker fisherman left there worm containors. It's a good feeling knowing you did a good deed. 

I was thinking we could do something at the end of the summer but once a year is fine 

Ralf,

I got lost this weekend in detroit. I kept going around in circles and got a little dizzy. Ended up relizing where I was when I found myself in grosse point. Came by your shop to say "hi" but you already left. I figured that you already would be gone.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Dan,

No, can't make it. Srry
I have one in White Lake. (Family)


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

> It is really sick that someone would throw their stove or fridge in the river


I couldn't agree more. It also seems that once some junk is tossed in one part of the river it becomes a haven for others who want to toss junk out. 

Example: I spot on the pinnebog river. Only in the last 10 years has the bridge has been here. before, it was a very old metal/wood bridge with about a 3 ton weight limit. THe river never had any junk in it thought when the old bridge was there. Now, there is a good bridge there and every year more and more junk is tossed out. It started with a couch that was tossed into the water near the bridge. THen, some tires are tossed into the river, next a old water heater is tossed into the woods near the river and just this year a fridge is now sitting were pike use to hang about.  It seems like since they seen one person has trashed the area, it gives other the right to due the same. I think just about every river in the state has some kind of man made junk in it from slobs.

Anyways, great job again guys.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

No media coverage. 

That will be remedied next year.

We feel that armed with this years results, we will get some attention and more help next year.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I got the feeling that there was a TON of events that weekend, and the media was stretched as far as that type of story goes.

On my way to work Saturday, I had to pull over and let 1100 motorcycles go by. Then there was the Ford celebration and a number of other things.

We have some nice photos for next years press package.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

That's cool ralf. Thought you might of had some free time. If you get any free time your more then welcome just to swing by.

We have to fish soon...


----------

